# This old boiler



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Can i take this thing to a scrap yard or somewhere and get anything for it? I guess it would be the same idea with a HWT...
thx


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I take all the old water tanks I remove to the scrap yard. I was getting 10 cents apound for them with worked out to about 10 bucks for a 40 gal. Now tin prices are down to 5 cents a pound here.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Yank the copper and brass before you take them in and sell it separate.


----------

